# How to put on weight



## hvtopiwala (Jul 18, 2012)

my vet said my pup is still underweight, hes 18.6 pounds and 13 weeks old...
he is telling me to double his food intake, but we FINALLY stablized his stool to not be soft or runny or anything, and im worried increasing his food intake will make him have soft stool agian...he is on Fromm Gold Puppy. what do you recommend to have him put on weight?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Try feeding him more often. You can frequently increase the amount of food fed without causing soft poo by feeding more smaller meals. Otherwise, try a different food.


----------



## Ishmail (Jul 17, 2011)

Boiled Eggs and very healthy for them.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Boiled eggs gave my dog the runs. This was disappointing because we have chickens and have an unlimited supply of eggs. :shrug:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Do you have any pics of the pup? I want to say that mine weighed about the same at that age and they didn't consider her underweight at all. Do you think he's underweight? Mine had huge paws and was on the fuzzy/fluffy side. Now she is tall and slender, but no ribs or anything showing. Lots of people say she is "skinny", but she's healthy. So I ignore them, I don't want an overweight dog






http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------

